# "Critical Process Died" & "Kernel Data Inpage Error"



## BeatriceTheWitch (Feb 8, 2015)

I only get the BSOD when playing games, not any specific game, but any, sometime i can go a whole week of playing games and have no BSOD at all, and somedays 5 minutes after a game is running it will BSOD everytime, all day long. When I try to Run any game like GW2 Or Inquisition my pc turns into Bluescreen with an error CRITICAL_PROCESS_DIED or KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR ..I've already Updated all my drivers and reinstalled all my games, also run chkdsk /f and memtest with no problems.

This is the screen:








Also this is my dump config:
(note that i have windows 8.1, not 7)








Still it doesn't create any File or Folder and when the BSOD happens the blue screen say that its collecting info but it doesn't get off 0% .
It's the same with the critical process died it just goes to the blue screen saying its collecting info but it also doesn't get off 0%.

I'm completely baffled with what to do as the blue screen view hasn't picked up anything and i cant find the dump files.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi BTW, welcome to the TSG Forums.... 

You may find this from the MS Community helpful. If Greek is easier to understand than this article then come back to this Forum and someone will help you.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows8_1-system/windows-81-bsod-kernel-data-inpage-error-and/b67ae41a-9228-4462-9c53-d1f5d115f784

T.


----------

